# Another attentive stink boater...not



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

A cabin cruiser crashed into an anchored boat on PPB yesterday. I've seen these huge boats tooling around and not paying attention so it doesn't surprise me. When will they get serious and charge these idiots with something? Imagine if it was a kayaker.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/mo...port-phillip-bay/story-fn7x8me2-1226140400285


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWY7YPRMAABffgAAQQQHu0oABEAov79eAIABkJVMFPU9TZI8mTU0NPSeo0EqCGQ0ADTQAGMksRY0e+quDU1XmW5fTwqRSmkK1QtClXOuL8lk5yRsUiwtzPaWZ3vBu68GnYtcdhAfE2ilvA7d3qfQhl8KR2luJk/x966h6j0aQRAoc5gw+N8IxsqVCz8XckU4UJCO2D0TA


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

I remember that one Red. Very lucky.

There's just going to be more and more of these incidents until the powers that be treat them more seriously. Surely they could be charged with reckless behaviour endangering life or soomething. I also think that the boating licence test needs to contain a practical component just like every other motoring test. How many times do you see a lot of these huge cruisers flying along with the bow way up in the air so obviously the driver doesn't even understand basic trim adjustments and can't possibly see what's in front of them.


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

FazerPete said:


> ...
> I also think that the boating licence test needs to contain a practical component just like every other motoring test.
> ...


Not sure how they do things down there but up here there is... its now a minimum half day course with a theory test followed by a prac test.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

damo83 said:


> Not sure how they do things down there but up here there is... its now a minimum half day course with a theory test followed by a prac test.


It's theory only in Victoria. I never understood why this sort of thing is set at a state level.

http://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/Home...es/BoatLicences/BoatOperatorKnowledgeTest.htm


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

I suppose its similiar to the car licencing in that each state looks after their own.

The requirements for Qld boat licences have only been increased in the last few years (?)... when I obtained mine it was only a short 30min prac and a verbal theory test.


----------



## newbiekayak (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey guys, just wondering if a boat hits you, whos fault is it?


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

newbiekayak said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if a boat hits you, whos fault is it?


totally depends on who can afford the best lawyer....


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

The problem with recreational boating in Australia is that so many waterway users are cash rich and time poor. A practical boat test would probably do bugger all in the long term. Awareness comes with time on the water and ongoing regularity. How often do you see boats loaded with 3 or more people doing stupid things compared to vessels that are one or two up? Every person onboard is an extra complication and creates an extra distraction.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Can you describe any of them?

Yes when cappin Kraley is behind the wheel !


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kraley said:


> This is generally tue, but there are several instances when a sailboat is actually burdened to give way to a powered vessel. Can you describe any of them?


Ken had a section of narrow channel in the old days on the GC Broadwater and was notorious for small sail craft trying to enforce their so called right of way and many a near miss occurred there, but it was deemed by local enforcement that the power boat was hampered and so had the right of way.

Often used to tangle with racing fleets [20-40] crossing our track on Saturday arvo in more open channels so asked a sail club skipper, what they wanted in a race situation ....... and because it was a busy channel he said just hold a course and the sailboats could cross OK, but bear in mind my cruise speed was only 6 knots so both skippers had a good look at one another, and had very few worrying moments over a lot of years with this common sense approach by both parties.


----------



## Helveticus (Jun 15, 2011)

damo83 said:


> Not sure how they do things down there but up here there is... its now a minimum half day course with a theory test followed by a prac test.


I just did my boating licence a couple of weeks back in QLD. I thought if I'm out in the bay I might as well have some basic understanding of all the markers and regulations. I really enjoyed it and I've learned a lot about basic boating rules. However I've never driven a power boat before and the practical test was doing a few basic figures (man over board, figure 8 ) out in the open water. Everyone passed and they never fail anyone except in very rare circumstances. The certificate you get is a "certificate of attendance", not a proper test. Our instructor put it the right way and said "this is a licence to start learning to drive a boat, a bit like the L plate for cars". Just a shame that the law doesn't see it that way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

If you are a power boat and the other boat is a sailboat undersail, you must give way. Alternatively, if you are a Sailboat undersail and the other boat is a power boat, then you are the stand-on boat.

There are however, a few exceptions:

vessels not in command (i.e. not under control); 
where it is too difficult for a large power boat to navigate in a small channel; 
where the powered vessel, due to its size, has difficulty in navigating at the best of time; 
vessels engaged in fishing.


----------



## Ironbar (Apr 7, 2008)

kraley said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > vessels not in command (i.e. not under control);
> ...





KarlD said:


> If you are over taking a sail boat, it has to give way to you. Of course if it's under power and not sail then it has to follow the same rules as everyone else.


I'm getting confused here. What is correct now in regard of overtaking of vessels??

If I drive a vessel (powerboat) and overtake another vessel (sailboat under sail) who has to give way?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ironbar said:


> If I drive a vessel (powerboat) and overtake another vessel (sailboat under sail) who has to give way?


*If you are skipper of the boat doing the overtaking* it is your responsibility to avoid the boat being overtaken, and as kraley said power or sail has no bearing on this rule ... once you have completed the overtaking action the normal give way rules apply.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

there are also some local rules such as in Sydney Harbour where the harbour ferrys have a legislated right of way in all situations...

cheers

John


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I got my boat licence just so I understood what was right and what was wrong on the water.
I personally think all yakers should do it, it gives you more confidence and a better understanding of what's going on around you. Petty people don't always play by the rules.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

kraley said:


> wopfish said:
> 
> 
> > Can you describe any of them?
> ...


When sailing in a shipping channel, the sailing vessel must give way to ships which would otherwise be unable to manoeuvre to avoid them. So yes, a sailing vessel does indeed need to give way to some vessels.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

A skipper on the harbour ran over and killed one of his passengers last night. Looks like he may have been over the limit as well.

http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/harbour-death ... 1kill.html


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nezevic said:


> If you are a power boat and the other boat is a sailboat undersail, you must give way. Alternatively, if you are a Sailboat undersail and the other boat is a power boat, then you are the stand-on boat.
> 
> There are however, a few exceptions:
> 
> ...


Thanks Jon for that, but what about kayaks and all other craft (obviously we give way to freighters, and large power boats or sailcraft in very narrow channels). When a collision is imminent, does sail give way to paddle? Always?

I've had a few frights with sailcraft, which are often traveling much faster than a yak, the worst being off Cleveland when a 7 metre monohull on a beam run at about 12 knots, aimed for us (sea kayaks), and at every course deviation we made, as we started to panic, altered it's course to continue aiming for us. They shot past our bows with grins on their faces. We reported them to the Manly Yacht club, where we were assured they were disciplined.

In open water does power (small to medium) always give way to paddle?

This thread has particular relevence in SE Qld with the upcoming Jumpinpin camping trip, where you can see 200 powerboats in a day. Jetskis versus kayakers/swimmers/beach fisherman are are another matter. I have seen 100 jetskis at close quarters and high speeds on many days at the Pin. Anyone know the rules for jetskis re distances from all the above, and allowable speeds etc. Would a few phone calls (or a formal approach) to the Water Police beforehand be helpful in in making our Pin days more enjoyable?

Cheers
Trevor


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I had a woman on a boat tell me that kayaks were only allowed at the edge of the harbour and not out in the middle.
Rather than wasting time arguing I just pointed out that she would have much better visibility if she pulled her head out of her ...
The look on her face made up for any discomfort they had caused me and keep me smiling for the rest of my paddle.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I personally adopt the rule that I'm the smallest so I give way to everyone .... especially seals, I hate seals.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Ado said:


> I personally adopt the rule that I'm the smallest so I give way to everyone .... especially seals, I hate seals.


I treat being on the kayak the same as being on the motorbike. You're going to come off second best no matter who's fault it is so you have to assume that everyone is a homicidal maniac out to get you. The only difference is that you can out accelerate a car with the bike but you can't do that on the yak so you have to be even more alert.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

FazerPete said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > I personally adopt the rule that I'm the smallest so I give way to everyone .... especially seals, I hate seals.
> ...


Ado is on the money. No matter how 'right' you are, no one wins a tie.

FazerPete is also there - we can't alter speed much, only direction.

It was interesting to see from Kraley's copy of the Rules, that at night all we need is a torch.

I've just seen a blow into hooter from Whitworths that makes a godawful sound. It's bulky though. I'm getting another Fox 40 whistle from Paddle Sports Australia (we used these on deafening whitewater as a signalling device).

Trevor


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

SurfanFish said:


> FazerPete said:
> 
> 
> > ......you have to assume that everyone is a homicidal maniac out to get you....
> ...


I was talking about you.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTVtu/YAACXfgAAQUCWAEiEQHAo/5/+gMADWKMGmjTTCYmTAQNMIp4E1T9UPKPUD1M1A9QBqp/kgU9MKm9UeaUDRp6j1NyEDZIFrYsGP3i1RAqSkdyv7JEWH9NswQM8NrUCVVWb5+nxhG0+/m7WzLO7ZEGbYg2CG3hG6wR4INVNmSYHdB2P6PVFfjCtYCv3Ono+PHPGkK6Yklig7Cm7IfqbvSmH0OlzKDxbjmO1hMGqfPLA0IJ1fhdBB8p9HAoajcV5rANU9S1OclnMr/GQRRtpzVzpFB64mI4ypszouGikO0HN0En80kgfU8mEAo3KOrX/xdyRThQkDVtu/YA==


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Near collisions are an inevitable and probably increasing reality.

In regard to avoiding a collision that seems imminent, a very loud whistle will attract the attention of the assailant boat. The aim is to warn them you are there, and don't want to die... there are more fish to be caught. These are the Fox 40 whistles, the loudest being the 'Sharkz', at 120 db. As posted the standard Fox 40 used in whitewater is effective over hundreds of metres and discernable above the roar of big whitewater. The 'Sharkz' is even louder and would be heard above the noise of even twin outboards. This tiny bit of safety kit could save boat and your neck, or at the very least, considerable anxiety next time a boat is powering (motor or sail) towards you.

The Sharkz is salt water immersible, fitted with a SS ring and lanyard, and I have found a place to get them for $ 13.95. I am happy to order a few and do the running around, if there is interest, with the view to saving on multiple postage costs.... it's such a tiny thing but even one will probably cost $ 4 to post. My thought is to get a few and have them available at the Pin weekend, and again at a planned 'Safety Day' about early November, or even pick up from my place at Mitchelton, if that suits. I won't mind.

For yakkers interstate or out of Brisbane, go to Fox 40 website and find the Sharkz (safety and sporting whistles). Other groups nearby each other may find this the way to go.

Please PM me with interest, and please specify preferred colours (may not all be available). This post will be on the Jupinpin camping trip thread as well.

Cheers
Trevor


----------



## Helveticus (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a little air-horn in one of the side pockets, but those whistles are a better idea. I can attach it to the PFD and it never runs out of gas. I also have one of those YakAttack VisiCarbonPro flags http://www.yakattack.us/Products/VISICarbonPro.html. It's amazing how far you can see the little flag. Plus it has a light for early morning starts.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I think flags are a must these days and I am amazed at how much easier it is to see an orange one over a green.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

BigGee said:


> I grabbed myself a safety flag for the Big Banana yesterday. Seemed a little pointless as it is easily seen, surely, but have been reading just too many of these stories lately


You won't be sorry Gee. Safety flags are the bomb for visibility. Careful where you mount it though so it doesn't get in the way.


----------



## Justo (Sep 17, 2010)

spooled1 said:


> How often do you see boats loaded with 3 or more people doing stupid things compared to vessels that are one or two up? Every person onboard is an extra complication and creates an extra distraction.


Damn right, I had a stinker come straight at me at Ricketts Point on Sunday arvo. Three heads on board, well up on the plane at warp factor 9, the sun at their backs so no excuse on that front.

They got around 50 metres from me before I stuck my paddle high up in the air, after a second or so they banked sharply to starboard and passed about 20 metres from me. Was my heart pounding after that :shock:

Some things I've learned from that;

1) Getting a flag for my light mast is a good idea.
2) Keeping my foghorn in the twistlock hatch is not a good idea. It's going to be directly at hand whenever I'm on the water now.
3) When I upgrade to a PA, it's going to be Golden Papaya, or some other bright colour if they come up with it.

Lastly, I might buy myself a flare gun and practice getting good groupings at a 50 metre range.......... :twisted:


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

there are always oing to be boaters and kayakers who are inattentive - humans - cannot avoid them - self preservation is the answer


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I've had the experience of a woman on a jet-ski, big grin on her face, deliberately do a donut close around me... really close... sent up a circular wave right around me... I was so intent on keeping upright that I didn't even have time to abuse the crap out of her! My eyes must have been sticking out like on stalks! I just didn't know what was going to happen. The kayak just bobbed up and down with the wave, and was really no problem, but I was only a newby at the time, and it scared the crap out of me. By the time I recovered, she was miles away. I was so mad I reckon I could cheerfully have stepped out of the SIK, walked across the water and strangled her! (bad temper can get you into more strife, eh?)
It took quite a while before I calmed down after that!


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Maybe we should start fighting back! I have been doing some research and found that there are some tools that could help us launch an offensive on the aquatic morons.

http://www.cracked.com/article_19417_6-devices-made-aquatic-supervillainy.html

I particularly like the idea of scaring the crap out of a jetskier by following him with the first vehicle in the list and jumping over him.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

damo83 said:


> ... when I obtained mine it was only a short 30min prac and a verbal theory test.


I showed a bloke how I launch my tinny before going for a 2 minute drive up Groper Creek and discussed the finer finer points of his custom ute body while he wrote my licence. Don't know if I had right of way where I was going because we were the only ones there.


----------

